# The Baby is here!!!!



## DawnSue (May 7, 2004)

Our "Taffy" had her foal yesterday afternoon. Both are doing great!!! Everyone has told me that it wouldn't get to see him be born. Well, yesterday was my husbands birthday. There must have been 30 people here. We were sitting at our fire ring which is about 30 feet away form the corner of the pasture. Taffy comes over to the fence and brays at us. I went over to give her some love and she turned and the feet and head were out!!!! I couldn't believe it!!! I had everyone stand back a little and went into the pasture with her. I tried to stand away from her but everytime I moved she would follow me. So I just sat down. She came over by me, layed down and in about 3 pushes out came our little boy. It was amazing!!! Everyone that was there saw the whole thing, she didn't have a care in the world. The baby who is still unnamed is very hansom. He is brown with a black dorsel strip. He is about 23 inches tall and all legs.(and ears) I will post pictures soon. ....Have a great day and stay safe....Dawn


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (May 7, 2004)

Hi, CONGRADULATIONS--




on that new baby boy of yours! Cant wait to see his pic. Corinne


----------



## Bluerocket (May 7, 2004)

Well isn't that a special story... that is really really cool!

Congratulations on your new little boy!

JJay


----------



## minimule (May 7, 2004)

Congratulations! That is the third baby donkey in the past 3 days! Too cool! I've seen 2 of them and they are adorable. Starwish had one on Tuesday morning and our other friend just had one yesterday or today.


----------



## NorthStar (May 15, 2004)

That is the sweetest story I have ever heard! Your donkey obviously love you tons! And what a grand entrance for the baby. If he were mine, I would name him ' Ta Daa!'


----------



## shminifancier (May 15, 2004)

Wow that was great~! Nice to have everybody there to witness the miracle of birth...Can't wait to see some pics..


----------



## Mini Lover (May 20, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS on your new little boy.

I can't wait to see pics.


----------

